# Problema, con ruido proveniente del alternador



## Alejandro Andreu (Dic 3, 2006)

Hola. Os espongo mi problema:
Acabo de montar un equipo de audio en el coche. Estando el motor apagado, se escucha todo de cine, pero al arrancarlo, se oye un silvido por los altavoces muy molesto, y cuanto mas se revoluciona el coche, mas fuerte y agudo el silvido.
Me han comentado que el problema, viene de que se mete ruido al cable + de la etapa... Y pienso que una solucion, seria, colocar un filtro, con diodos, condensadores,inductancias,etc, en ese cable +. Se algo de electronica, pero desconozco el tema de filtros de este tipo, alguien puede ayudarme?
Un saludo


----------



## capitanp (Dic 3, 2006)

tambien cambia los cables de las bujias por cables antiparasitarios


----------



## Alejandro Andreu (Dic 3, 2006)

he estado leyendo por internet. Puede darse el caso, de que haya estropeado, la salida de previos al hacer la instalacion del radio cd. Que precio tiene cambiar los cables de las bujias?


----------



## negrito-uox (Dic 3, 2006)

posiblemente el cable de positivo que tengas conectado a la radio se medio "malo" lo que te recomiendo es llevar un cable de 4mm2(cuadrados) desde bateria hasta el stereo. otra recomendacion es que la masa que tengas el los parlantes salga directamente del stereo. este por que algunos parlantes traen negativo a masa y eso genera ruidos. si no te anda con esta modificaciones avisa y vemos...


----------



## Alejandro Andreu (Dic 15, 2006)

No hay manera de solucionar el ruido en los altavoces, el dichoso silvido. He cambiado el cable por uno de 10 mm, llevado por el lateraz izquiero del coche, y los de audio por la derecha, no se juntan por ninguna parte, las masas, estas sujetas al mismo tornillo, con la pintura bien rayada, y limpia de impurezas. ¿¿ QUE HAGO ?? Me han dejado un "filtro" para la bateria, consta de 2 condensadores y una bobina, lo reduce, pero muy poco, ademas solo aguanta 30Amp. Que puedo hacer??


----------



## thors (Dic 15, 2006)

capitanp 

lo dijo cambia los cables de las bujias


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 24, 2006)

No seamos adivinos. La solución pasa por separar la linea de alimentación de bateria a etapas de la linea de rca. Pon la alimentación por el lado del conductor y el rca por el lado del acompañante. Si aún así te sigue haciendo ruido es posible que la etapa o la radio  sea una castaña. Pero hay otra solución. Es posible que hayas fundido las protecciones de las masas de los rca. Eso está en el interior de la radio. Si es pioneer tiene como unos jumpers en placa para tal efecto. A veces hay unos fusibles smd que literalmente explotan con un pequeño cruce. Verás que son los que alimentan las masas de los rca.
Otra solución es comprar un desacoplador de masas de rca. Los tienes en muchas marcas, phonocar, caliber, y son unos aparatos con una entrada rca y una salida que dentro tienen unos transformadores. Son muy baratos.

Por cierto, minima sección para la alimentacion pon 6 mm, la misma para la masa, muy importante. Coge la masa del chasis o de la batería directamente, lo que prefieras.

Los antiparasitos de alimentación y los cables de bujías i esos rollos, simplemente NO SOLUCIONAN NADA...


----------



## jorge braum (Ene 6, 2007)

hola amigo,lo mejor como te han dicho,es separar y alejar muy bien los cables de alimentacion de los que llevan sonido,y en cuanto a los filtros puedes constrirte uno, con un par de condensadores electroliticos de calidad,y una bobina de choque.esto no dejara que los parasitarios del motor lleguen a la entrada previa de tu equipo.tus bujias estan muy bien,y tus cables tambien.
como bobina,puedes utilizar el secundario de un trasformador de 12v,de los que se usan en los alogenos de casa empotrables.seguro que conoces a alguien que deseche alguno.conecta los teminales a los positivos de los con densadores,metelo todo en una cajita metalica,puesta a masa,y veras un resultado asombroso.los condensadores han de ser al menos de 2000uf,(2k)y para al menos 50v.cuidado con la polaridad,negativo siempre a masa.
te envio un dibujito,no muy ilustrativo,pero a buen seguro sabras de lo ke te hablo.
un abrazo.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ene 14, 2007)

Si intercalas en la alimentacion un filtro con cable de 1mm2 de bobinado, cuando le des volumen y aumente el consumo, actuará de fusible. Un consejo, mira los rca y puentea la masa del rca de la radio con la masa del rca de la linea de rca. Si así se soluciona ya tienes el problem resuelto. Es el radio, que tiene las masas fundidas. Eso sucede mucho con autorradios pioneer. Mas de 15 años de reparación e instalación te lo dicen.


----------



## pabloM (Ene 14, 2007)

Mira si te hace ruido el estereo cuando das marcha al auto tienes q fijarte si tu alternador tiene el capasitor como filtro, si no lo tiene debes ponerselo se vende en cualquier casa de repuestos electricos para autos creo q es de 2.2 micro faradios, en caso de q lo tenga puede de q no funcione debes reemplazarlo, luego de verificar q le coloques  el capasitor prueba haber si hace ruido, espero q te sirva!


----------



## einstein (Ene 28, 2007)

yo soy nuevo aqui pero tengo algo de experiencia en instalaciones dificiles ya que me a tocado reparar ese tipo de fallas en algunas se soluciona cambiando los diodos del alternador en otras mandando un cable de tierra desde la bateria asta el chasis y motor del carro y en otras el alternador trae un filtro dentro de el cuando se seca produce esos ruidos extraños otras veces me a tocado que el ruido nadamas es cuando sintonizas el radio eso es por falta de tierra fisica en la antena osea se queda flotante a y tambien manda un cable de la carcaza del estero lo mas cerca que te la encuentres atras del estereo a tierra


----------



## segal45 (Mar 25, 2008)

saludo a todos 
las soluciones de cambiar los cables colocarle condensadores y otras cosas que andicho pueden ser viables pero en realidad esos ruidos siempre salen por problema de tierra sea en al reproductor o en la planta casi siempre los rca som los que dan los problemas cuando es el repro se le coloca un cablesito que se solde en la tierra de repro a la tierra de los rca del mismo repro tambien debes de colocar cables directo de la bateria un + y un - directo de la bateria para que no te saque ruidos siempre debe utilizar cable de corriente no uses cable de audio ya que el de audio los pelos son mas delgados es para que viaje solamente audio por eso los fabricante de cables hacen todo tipo de cablas para que cada cosa haci como que zapatero a su zapato trata de colocar los cambles gruesos para la corriente del repro y tambien ay unos rca que ya traen una tierra incorporada en el cable que la deves de pegar al metal del repro(lo que tedigo de los rca es cuando colocas planta para amplificar)y lo de los cables directo de la bateria si es siempre sea solo el repro o complanta siempre recuerda que cuando conecas directo de la bateria debes tener la precaucion de no dejar encendido el repro para que en la mañana cuando prendas el carro no vallas a estas sin carga en la bateria a y siempre conecta los cables de la bateria de ultimo para que no vallas a hacer un corto. espero te siva mi esplicacion  saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 25, 2008)

Cambia los diodos del alternador , tenes uno en corto. Si y solo si no te ah funcionado nada de lo que te han comentado los muchachos arriba. Saludos


----------



## PabloX (Mar 29, 2008)

Lo dijo Capitanp y lo repitio Thors


Debes cambiar los cables de las bujias, mismo si preguntas en una casa de audio para el automotor o de repuestos, te van a decir que debes colocarle los ¨antiparasitarios¨.

Yo solucione el problema de 2 de mis autos cambiando dichos cables.

Suerte.


----------



## jcs12 (Jun 16, 2008)

hola soy cristian, yo tengo un problema parecido tengo un estereo pionner deh 2050 nuevo... me pasa esto, al estar el auto parado todo bien sonido limpio y fuerte, el problema es cuando esta en marcha el auto, a sonido bajo bien pero le aumentas e volumen se empieza como a cortar el sonido, no se si sera algun problema al instalar el estereo que hice mal o del motor del auto, si alguien me podria ayudar se agradece la respuesta.......
atte jcs....


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 17, 2008)

Si se entrecorta casi seguro que es un problema de tensiones o altavoces.

Revisa que el fusible sea de mas de 1A, cables de una seccion generosa 1.5mm,

Puede que algun altaveo este en mal estado revisa el cono de papel.

Recuerda que actualmente estos amplificador los altavoces no estan conectados a masa como antiguamente. Cada altavoz tiene sus dos terminales independientes.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 17, 2008)

yo cree varios equipos en los cuales pasa lo mismo.
t doy un consejo de alimentacion.

primero al estar en reposo la bateria provee 12 volts, pero al estar en marcha el alternador produce 13,4volts. aumenta el voltaje, y como el circuito no va a variar la resistencia, varia el amperaje, t aonsejo que uses resistores grandes, y capacitores electroliticos para estabilizar la fuente de alimentacion.

otro problema es el mallado y aislacion de los cables de audio.
dentro del coche algunos equipos fallan porque entran radiaciones externas de alto valor en potencia (celulares, radios, etc), que no se oyen en el amplificador (pq este solo amplifica frecuencias audibles), pero q si interfieren en el desempeño del mismo.

saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 17, 2008)

si despues de mallar, poner cable antidisparacitario, bujias y que se yo, segui con ruido, tenes al menos un diodo del alternador en corto. Saludos


----------



## jcs12 (Abr 2, 2009)

hola, a todos les queria  comentar mi problema, compre un pionner 2009 modelo 1100 en fin igual al 2050 pero con frente mejorado, bueno procedo a instalarlo en mi  traffic todo yoya, le conecte todo bien, con 2 parlantes de 6*9 pionner, cuando la camioneta esta apagada anda perfecto ahora cuando la prendo tambien anda bien, pero (llendo en segunda o mas) medio q el sonido hace como pequeños cortes , esto  con el motor regulando no lo hace o no se oye por lo menos, supongo yo que debe ser algun problema de tension q le esta llegando al stereo o me equivoco, si alguien me podria ayudar con este tema me seria de gran ayuda, saludos jcs12........ahh me olvidava que antes tenia un pionner a casette y no tenia ningun problema de ruidos....


----------

